# Solved: Windows8/Microsoft Money Home and Business



## JackJohn (Dec 18, 2012)

I am hoping to install Windows 8 Pro and have run Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant. Microsoft Money Home and Business Version 17 (which I have installed on my PC) is not mentioned under either of the headings "For you to review" or "Compatible". Does anyone have experience of running this version of Microsoft Money under Windows 8 problem free?

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i don't run it 

the list from memory is for programs that may have a problem or need reinstalling


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

well, I am using Microsoft money V11 on W8 with no problems whatsoever, so if an earlier version works, I see no reason why a later version won't work


----------



## JackJohn (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your replies. It is good to hear from you dvk01 that you are running Money v11 without problems, it gives me some confidence to go ahead.

Thanks again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if you have problems then as money has been discontinued
read this & use the free version supplied by Microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2118008

some versions of Money did require activation. My version never did, but as the activation server was removed as part of the removal of online services, then It is possible that you will need to use the new free supplied version & import the money file
However. I understand that only Money files that were previously using USD $ and US time zones will work in this version and might have problems with UK currency & dates http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304254

If you are updating windows from W7 to W8 with money still installed, then I see no reason why it will suddenly stop working, BUT it would be sensible to backup & copy the money file off that computer before updating & copy it back afterwards if you need to 
I did a complete new install of W8 on a blank HD & installed money from the install DVD with absolutely no problems whatsoever & just dropped old backed up the money file into place for money to use


----------



## JackJohn (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Derek - On my desktop (Windows 7) I have been using Money 2001. To test out if the files out of Money 2001 would process OK on the Home and Business Version 17 I downloaded that version on to my wife's laptop (Windows 7) and copied the QDATA file on to a memory stick. The file processed OK on the laptop and I now intend to download and install Version 17 on to my desktop. I then intend to install Windows 8 Pro which will leave data and programs in situ if moving from Windows 7.
I have a backup hard drive which can be turned on and off and I intend backing up my files before installing Windows 8,
Thanks for your help - John


----------

